# ***CTS Turbo TT225Q Downpipes in stock!***



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*For a limited time we are offering a 10% discount coupled with free shipping!*

Regular $549.99 plus shipping Now just *$495.99*

Visit our store for ordering.

CTS Turbo is proud to release the new CTS Turbo 3.0" Stainless Steel downpipe for the MK1 TT225Q. Unfortunately, the factory downpipe that comes as standard equipment in your car was designed for anything but performance. The factory downpipe severely restricts exhaust flow and therefor has adverse effects on horsepower, especially once your car is "chipped". The CTS Turbo downpipe will allow for your exhaust gases to flow smoothly, freeing up the additional ponies that you want, all while look amazing. Highlights of our downpipe include CNC machined turbine discharge (downpipe) flange, mandrel bent 3" stainless steel tubing, modular design making installation of a catalytic converter simple and straight forward, smooth transitions allowing for optimal exhaust gas flow. 

Are you worried about emissions and inspections? Don't worry, our optional catalytic converter from Magnaflow should satisfy prying eyes. Precision fabrication, unparalleled quality and and great price point all make the CTS Turbo MK1 225Q Downpipe a must have for any Audi enthusiast that values performance and their pocketbook.

Product Details:
-T304 Seamless Stainless Steel tubing
-T304 Stainless Steel flanges
-100% TIG Welded
-T304 Stainless Steel 02 bung
-Stainless Steel Clamps
-Great Sound

To remove the CEL that will occur, proper tuning software must be used. CTS Turbo recommends choosing a High Flow Cat for the sake of our environment!


----------



## rodhot (Jan 4, 2012)

*a good deal for sure!*

for 304 stainless you can't beat it compared to 42DD aluminized steel. i paid that much for my relentless pipe! otherwise i would be ordering


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

rodhot said:


> for 304 stainless you can't beat it compared to 42DD aluminized steel. i paid that much for my relentless pipe! otherwise i would be ordering


Our 304 stainless has so many benefits over lesser quality material. Not just quality, looks or durability but the sound is improved as well. :beer:


----------



## cdketrow (Dec 21, 2014)

CTS Turbo said:


> Sloppy shifter, looking for a tight feel? Pickup a set of our shifter bracket bushings $24.99 @ CTS Turbo


How many miles before the stock shifter bushings should be replaced?


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

cdketrow said:


> How many miles before the stock shifter bushings should be replaced?


It all depends on what type of miles the car has done. Highway or city. These are still an upgrade even if your stock bushings are fine as they replace the rubber OEM bushings.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

CTS TURBO MKI TT225HP 1.8T FMIC KIT (450HP) @ $799.99 shipped


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

Looks very nice. Are the welds backpurged?


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

CTS Turbo MK1 TT225Q Stainless Steel Catback @ $699.99


----------



## All_Euro (Jul 20, 2008)

Longitudinal said:


> Looks very nice. Are the welds backpurged?


Guess not...


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Longitudinal said:


> Looks very nice. Are the welds backpurged?


No, they are not. There's no sugaring on the welds, all welds are very consistent and strong.
We find that exhaust systems do not require back-purging if you use quality steel and have good welds.
It's an extra step that can safely be omitted without compromising anything.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

CTS TURBO MK1 Audi TT225Q 3" CATBACK @ $699.99 shipped for online orders


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

CTS TURBO HOLIDAY SALE IS ON NOW!


----------

